
Show HN: I made a Chrome extension to stop mindless browsing - dkthehuman
https://www.getintention.com/
======
dkthehuman
Hey HN,

I've been working on a Chrome/Firefox extension called Intention to help me
stay focused and not get distracted, and for me and my friends, we've found it
more effective than other tools we've tried.

The idea behind it is extremely simple: Commit to a time limit __before
__using a distracting site.

This prevents the two most common ways that we get sucked into distractions
online:

1\. Habitual navigation: Throughout the day, we reflexively type t/f/r <enter>
and immediately start scrolling through Twitter / Facebook / Reddit / etc.
Intention stops you before you start browsing and gives you the opportunity to
decide not to get sucked in.

2\. Mindless browsing: Our willpower is no match for the endless stream of
personalized content optimized to keep our attention for as long as possible.
Intention pauses your browsing after your intended time limit and restores
your focus.

You can set a daily limit to know how much time you've spent across all
distracting sites, and for every day you stay under your limit, you'll grow
your personal streak.

I designed Intention with privacy as a core priority, and here's what that
means:

\- Intention requests access only to the sites you select, not all sites.

\- Intention gives you full control over the data you share.

\- Your browsing history stays in your browser and is never transmitted.

Intention is part of a suite of tools I'm developing to help people spend
their time well, and I'd love to hear your feedback.

DK

P.S. If you'd like to read about the process behind developing Intention, I've
been publicly writing a daily journal at
[https://roadtoramen.com](https://roadtoramen.com)

~~~
stared
I like this a lot.

What I've found that:

\- No breaks is bad.

\- It is even worse when a 10 min break turns out to be a 2h rabbit hole.

But most of the current software does not address that. For example:

\- I use social media after midnight, and it does not stop me then but cuts
the limit for the next day.

\- There is a nasty surprise when an app kicks me out, with no warning. So
nasty (especially when I am in the middle of writing a long comment) that it
may prompt be to uninstall it.

\- To strict limits. Sometimes I know that a given day I need more social
media.

In your case, it solves all. Also, I see that the timer is at 23 sec, so I
click "reply". :)

Thanks!

~~~
kibwen
I've yet to check out the OP's extension, but I've used a Firefox extension
called LeechBlock before which (with some creativity) can achieve your bullet
points as well. For the first I would set up one blocking profile to apply
through early morning and a different profile (with the same sites) for the
rest of the day; for the second LeechBlock lets you put a countdown timer in
the corner of the screen so that at all times you know how much time you have
left; for the third it lets you set up an "Override" which will resume
blocking after a certain amount of time.

(Sorry if this is distracting from the OP, I aim not to shill but to help more
people make use of productivity tools in this era of endless distraction.)

~~~
fragmede
I use Crackbook Revival (Chrome) which is similar in purpose. However instead
of giving you a countdown timer (because "but 5 more minutes, mooooom") it
never actually stops you from browsing, but instead slows down select sites
with every page load. First loading a page is instantaneous. 100th time takes
_seconds_ which is frustrating enough to cause me to go off and do something
else, but without the same anxieties that Leechblock causes.

------
dbasner
I love this idea and just installed it. However it falls into a similar
problem I have found myself in with iphone's screen time.

On my iphone I have found myself mindlessly clicking the "add 15 minutes" of
screen time and typing in my 4 digit code so often that it is now just muscle
memory to do so. Yes, I have no self control.

Could you add a feature so you have to type in a pin to continue BUT the
number pad is in a random order, to break up muscle memory? Or randomly re-
arrange the add 1,5,15 min buttons? Or a math problem?

~~~
service_bus
I think the math problem could help, but you also need to ask yourself if
you're just going to keep bypassing it anyway.. in which case software is
unlikely to help much.

For you I would recommend the book: The Willpower Instinct by Kelly McGonigal.
(audiobook is also well narrated)

It's well written and full of great methods for gaining your self control
back.

------
j88439h84
Hey this looks really helpful! I appreciate your commitment to privacy, that's
a very important feature for me. Nonetheless, having been burned by Chrome
extensions in the past [1], I'm worried about privacy and I'm wondering if
you'd be willing to make it open source to allay those concerns.

[1] [https://robertheaton.com/2018/07/02/stylish-browser-
extensio...](https://robertheaton.com/2018/07/02/stylish-browser-extension-
steals-your-internet-history/)

~~~
dkthehuman
Hey! I totally get where you're coming from. I wrote a post exploring the
privacy and security of Chrome extensions:
[https://www.notion.so/dkthehuman/Day-4-The-Danger-of-
Chrome-...](https://www.notion.so/dkthehuman/Day-4-The-Danger-of-Chrome-
Extensions-af93b84006ed48c18b807f512b6c0a07)

I'd love to open source Intention like I've done with a ton of previous
projects ([http://github.com/dkthehuman/](http://github.com/dkthehuman/)), but
since it's a Chrome extension, that'd make it trivial for anyone to copy.
Given that I'd like to eventually develop a paid plan and make working on this
full-time financially sustainable, I hope you can understand why open sourcing
doesn't seem like a viable option.

I'm brainstorming ways to make the extension as transparent as possible (e.g.
if I ever decide to include analytics, (1) providing an opt-out and (2) a way
to view all the information that's transmitted in a human-readable way), but
at the heart of it, using Intention will require some trust in my integrity
and care as a developer. I'm also hoping that writing about my decision-making
process publicly in my journal
([https://roadtoramen.com](https://roadtoramen.com)) will provide transparency
and help develop that trust. If you ever see me going astray or not thinking
clearly, please keep me accountable!

If it helps, here are some of the things I've written about privacy (I think
about this quite a bit):

\- My privacy principles: [https://www.notion.so/dkthehuman/Day-97-Privacy-
Principles-5...](https://www.notion.so/dkthehuman/Day-97-Privacy-
Principles-5ba3c280848e4697869b2c11d773cc92)

\- Privacy gut checks: [https://www.notion.so/dkthehuman/Day-86-Privacy-Gut-
Checks-0...](https://www.notion.so/dkthehuman/Day-86-Privacy-Gut-
Checks-070419ee59ff46f5ac1f464f16cacd16)

\- Exploring whether I should include analytics:
[https://www.notion.so/dkthehuman/Day-45-Should-I-include-
ana...](https://www.notion.so/dkthehuman/Day-45-Should-I-include-
analytics-13bdda9215284442bd1a0f29b82b57fb)

~~~
hkdobrev
To be truly open in terms of privacy, open-source + auditable open releases is
the way to go.

I'd recommend a free extension with a paid plan which has additional features.
Provide the basics in the free version and the really good stuff in the paid
version.

If source code is the same and it's just feature flagged based on a ping to a
server to validate a license key, then it'd be indeed easy to copy the paid
features in another extension. To a large extent you'd be relying on the web
store moderation a copy to not be published and to tech-savvy users to not
install it locally.

However, that approach could ensure a wider reach of users so the share of the
paying ones to be big enough in absolute numbers.

Marketing the extension to non-developer audience would help reduce the chance
of manual installation.

The biggest difference would be that the developer audience could contribute
to the open-source code and you'd be making money from those contributions. I
don't think the income from that alone would be enough to support you in the
short-term, but in the long-term with good expansion with other products, that
could prove to be a very strong passive income.

------
mattboulos
This is just lovely. Clean, exactly what I need, and the on-boarding/privacy
experience is best-in-class. Well done.

~~~
dkthehuman
Thanks so much! I spent a ton of time making sure that it's as privacy-
oriented as possible and asks for minimal permissions, unlike most extensions
in this space that ask for permissions for all sites. It doesn't make sense
that a tool to help with YouTube or Twitter should also have access to your
banking site and emails.

Glad you appreciate it. :)

------
rgomez
I've developed an easy to follow method to stop procrastinating in time
"black-hole" sites, like social networks, etc... I've observed that the
problem in my case is having the possibility of accessing my account at those
sites immediately, as soon as I get bored doing any repetitive task at work,
or I have an idea about something I could post in a social network, etc... So
the easiest way for me to avoid that is to use a long, very-hard-to-remember
password there, write it down in a notepad, and _never_ save the login info in
the browser. Bonus measure, you could leave the notepad outside home (in the
car f.e.)... that way, losing time procastinating requires actually more
effort for me than just stand up for a little and then return to work. The
point is never allow that to be an easy option, an easy way to escape from
responsibilities... Installed "walls" via browser extensions etc never really
worked for me, as in the end I just disable them if I feel that's bothering
me. PS. Also of course, avoid to save the cookie session once you close the
browser in "dangerous" sites...

~~~
grenoire
Memorised a 14 character (incl. punctuation) password after attempting that,
and really didn't take me long, unfortunately.

~~~
rgomez
Go for 64 characters then, if possible :-)

------
dbieber
This is fantastic :D! Thanks for building this.

As a feature request, I would love to be able to restrict my time spent on
websites I arrive at _from_ e.g. HackerNews, not just _on_ HackerNews itself.

------
m_a_g
You should look into Motion.
[https://www.inmotion.app/](https://www.inmotion.app/) It is very similar to
your product.

~~~
dkthehuman
Yup, I'm a fan of Motion, and I'm glad they're also trying to help people
spend time well! It's a big problem to tackle, and given that we're up against
multi-billion dollar corporations, we can use all the help we can get. Motion
inspired parts of Intention's design (e.g. the default unlock duration in
Intention used to be 5 minutes, but I liked how Motion defaulted to 1 minute
so I changed it).

Some key differences between Intention and Motion:

Product

\- Intention lets you set a daily limit so that you're encouraged to limit
your distracted browsing.

\- To calculate remaining time, Intention uses active time (time actually
spent on a site), not clock time (time passed since you unlocked a site).

\- Intention displays its timer in the browser toolbar instead of directly on
the page, which can block UI elements

Privacy

\- Intention only requests access to the sites you select, not all sites.

\- Intention gives users full control over what data they share. Right now,
Intention includes only crash reporting (no analytics or tracking), and you
can disable even that inside the settings.

~~~
hn_throwaway_99
Thank you very much! The privacy aspect was key for me, thanks for doing this
right.

------
mscavnicky
Here's a similar one that I build few years back. It forces you to wait
specified number of seconds before visiting a website. That way you break the
dopamine cycle.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/waitblock/kcnjfepp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/waitblock/kcnjfeppclpdinikcljfjigoongebpkh?hl=en)

~~~
mattigames
breaking the dopamine cycle requires a bigger effort because it must include
phone browsing and notifications, there is a good video about it at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QiE-M1LrZk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QiE-M1LrZk)

~~~
mscavnicky
Thanks for the link. Turning off notifications and using greyscale mode
certainly helps as well.

------
devmunchies
these last 2 weeks me and my wife created a strict rule where we can't have
any screens (laptops, phone, tablets) in a bedroom.

now we don't browse while laying in bed in the morning or at night. this
simple change cutdown on my addiction even when out of my bed room.

When we go to our bedroom at night we know it means bed time, its a mental
change.

Also, at first you'll feel an urge to look at your phone at night, but it goes
away.

~~~
imhoguy
I think what contributes the most to that bad habit is dependency on alarm
clock app in our smartphones.

I need to finally buy two alarm clocks with snooze and weekly schedule.

~~~
oldtapwater
If you have an old dumb-phone without a sim-card you can use it as an alarm
instead. For me it turned out to be cheaper and better!

~~~
imhoguy
Should uninstall any browsers too :)

------
fredifrum
To the author: this is AWESOME.

I find myself caught in the y/t/f <enter> loop all the time. I use a site
blocker, but if I do want to visit a site, I end up turning off the blocker
and forgetting to re-enable it. This seems like much a better solution that
allows me access to the sites I need, but ensures I don't get lost in them,
and tracks my usage.

I am seriously so pumped about this, funny that I needed to visit one of my
blacklist sites (hacker news) in order to find this. Please keep us posted
with updates (settings page of the app?), if I continue to use this I'd be
happy to pay for it in the future.

One thing I'd love to be able to do right now is whitelist certain times in
the middle of the day. For example, lunch. Punching in 30 mins on a site is an
easy fix, but it'd be nice if that were built in.

~~~
dkthehuman
Thanks so much! There's an in-product mechanism that shows messages on major
updates, but I might create a mailing list / Slack channel for a more dedicate
space for feedback and updates. If I do, it'll add it to the next in-product
message.

Once I get through the incoming bugs, I'll spend some time thinking about what
options to provide in Intention while making sure that the product stays
simple. Appreciate the kind words!

------
hkdobrev
This is awesome! I would also pay for this after I've seen the privacy-aware
and clear onboarding!

Feature request:

"Focus mode"

Ability to start a focus session for 30m, 1h, 2h etc. in addition to having
the schedule. E.g. by default my schedule allows browsing reddit on the
weekend, but if I need to get something done on Sunday I can get click the
focus button. Or disable schedule and use it only in focus sessions. For now I
can only either change the schedule constantly or disable/enable the
extension. A simple "Focus" button would solve those 2 cases.

The focus mode could even countdown the focus time with a different colour.

This would replace RescueTime for me and I've been a paid user for years.

~~~
dkthehuman
Hey, I'd like to understand your request a bit better. Would the focus mode
block all distracting sites for that period or simply activate Intention
during a period that's normally disabled via the schedule?

~~~
hkdobrev
I meant the latter - override the schedule on demand. E.g. if my schedule is
9-6 Mon-Fri, but I want to get focused sometimes when doing a weekend project,
I can just click the focus button.

------
jmondi
Thank you for releasing a Firefox version along side the chrome extension.

~~~
dkthehuman
No problem! I personally use Chrome as my primary browser for various reasons,
but I love Mozilla's mission to create an Internet that puts people before
profits. Happy to support my privacy-forward users. :)

~~~
graham_paul
Respect for that

------
gintery
Now my compulsive snoozing can continue even during daytime :)

------
BaitBlock
Shameless plug: I've a similar chrome extension called Baitblock
([https://baitblock.app](https://baitblock.app))

\- It even offers you summaries of links before you click them where
available.

\- Blocks cookie notices.

\- Hides Facebook/YouTube feed.

\- 1st party tracking resistance (deletes cookies on every page load for
websites that you're not signed in to)

\- Website blocking

The upcoming version even has in page reader mode so you dont leave the page
(video in tweet):
[https://twitter.com/BaitblockApp/status/1252623683266494464](https://twitter.com/BaitblockApp/status/1252623683266494464)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/baitblock-
distract...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/baitblock-distraction-
blo/gabkpiepfabknggoijbdfhbidkcnlikl) \- for chrome

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/baitblock](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/baitblock) \- for firefox

------
thehappypm
This is awesome! My mindless browsing became so bad at one point that I made
my own extension that I called "Detour". It automatically redirects you from
one site to another, so if I absent-mindedly navigated to Reddit, it'd detour
me to my homework to-do list. Never got around to really fleshing it out and
building the types of features that would really make it useful like this.
Kudos!

------
geza
This is quite similar to HabitLab
[https://habitlab.stanford.edu/](https://habitlab.stanford.edu/) which also
includes a number of other options (such as pausing videos on youtube before
playing them, hiding comments and news feeds on Facebook, etc). [Disclaimer: I
built HabitLab]

------
TheApexTheater
Good job on helping to curb mindless browsing!

On this topic, another add-on I have found to be fairly helpful is called
"Pluckeye" [1]. At its base level, it simply blocks all images and video from
your browser. You can customize it by adding/removing websites from the
blacklist, and is fairly robust to occasional cravings by having a delay on
changes to the blacklist that allow a website. The only downside is that most
websites now look broken, but I've found that I don't really miss being
bombarded by the colorful graphics on websites.

I think there is significant work to be done on making these tools more widely
known, but I'm happy with the progress being made. Good job, again!

[1]: [https://www.pluckeye.net/](https://www.pluckeye.net/)

~~~
anthk
Or just use Links.

------
mattigames
"Mindless browsing" is just dopamine addiction, happens with phone
notifications, porn and many other stimulus, a good video about it at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QiE-M1LrZk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QiE-M1LrZk)

~~~
hinkley
The advice I got is that you need to take a very hard look at what things in
your life recharge you, and prioritize the ones that work well over the ones
that are minor or neutral.

Your initial list will contain a bunch of things that are really just playing
for time. They don't recharge you, they just keep you still long enough for
you to recuperate a little bit.

One of my big ones is naps, but I'm still wrestling with the idea that going
to sleep is an activity instead of the absence of (nearly) all activity.

------
psandersen
This looks really good, I've been going down the rabbit hole of optimising
focus and killing distractions...

Is there any chance we could get it to make a rest API call on certain
actions? I'd like to change my lights in home assistant as an added visual
reinforcement.

------
enricozb
I use Youtube for music, so I usually have a tab open for prolonged time.
However, I also waste some time on Youtube by randomly opening a tab. Is there
any way you plan on handling this use case?

~~~
dkthehuman
Already handled! See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22940299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22940299)

------
WheelsAtLarge
Great Job. I like the simplicity. As time passes you'll be tempted to add
features. Be very selective, it's better not to add a feature than to add
complexity without real benefits.

~~~
dkthehuman
Thanks for the fantastic advice. Keeping things simple is one of my core
product principles, and I intend to be quite careful in what I add. I think
it's much better to do a few things extremely well rather than many things
somewhat okay.

------
hncensorsnonpc
I am absolutely hopeless YouTube addict. The first review says you can set
breaks compared to other blockers. I have Leechblock setup in a way with
dynamic "breaks" I give myself 1,5 hours on YouTube and other blocked sites
every 4 hours. Problem is I cheat myself by using the "overwrite feature to
give me another 9 minutes again and again. I caught myself just switching to
another browser its really really bad. How could this be different?

------
akcreek
This looks really interesting. I've found the best way for me to stay focused
is to just block sites via my /etc/hosts file. I'll unblock it when I'm done
working and then block again at the end of the day so I'm ready to go in the
morning.

If I mindlessly type youtube.com in and hit a error I immediately realize I
did that mindlessly and get back to work. I've been doing this for a while and
it has worked every time.

------
foobarbecue
This is great. I wanted to give it 5 stars on the Chrome app store, but
apparently I can't due to COVID-19: "Due to adjusted work schedules at this
time, we are pausing the ability to post reviews on the Chrome Web Store. Our
primary objective is to help ensure the Chrome Web Store continues to be
stable, secure, and works reliably for anyone who depends on it."

~~~
dkthehuman
Yeah, that's a bummer, but thanks for trying!

------
Neff
This is really great! I love the implementation and the idea of having you
actively chose to do something you feel is unproductive.

One thing that would be nice to see would be a way to track the referring site
- for HN or Reddit it would be easy to go in for a minute, open a ton of tabs,
then waste hours. Having the tabs count against the timer for the originating
site would help

------
softwaredoug
Pretty cool!

Recently I blogged how I make my twitter password really hard to recover
through heavy, repeated hashing, which has helped mindless social media
browsing

[https://softwaredoug.com/2020/04/05/kill-your-twitter-
addict...](https://softwaredoug.com/2020/04/05/kill-your-twitter-
addiction.html)

------
MAGZine
This is good. A different approach would be to implement hackernew's
noprocrast filters, which I quite like. It's nice to have something meter your
usage with gaps rather than allowing you to frequently visit the site and
prevent you from meaningfully engaging with something else (and instead
revisit the site every 10 minutes for 1 minute).

------
renewiltord
I used to use Motion but it asks me to login and shit and then doesn't even
bother syncing across browsers. Waste of time. And then it slows down web
pages and sticks that annoying little box on the side. My user agent has a
place for you, in the toolbar. Stop rendering on top of content and then
making scroll slow. Ugh.

I'll give this a shot.

------
JansjoFromIkea
Love the idea and the execution looks great too!

I'm the kind of person who will just keep selecting to view a bit longer so it
wouldn't work for me (I need more rigid restrictions on things like Freedom
and actual physical locks) but I'm super happy to see new approaches to this
kind of thing emerge.

------
intrepidhero
This is great. Definitely the most thoughtful of these kinds of plugins. I
downloaded it and my afternoon was more productive for it.

I think that it forces me to take a moment to stop and answer the question,
"Do you really want to spend time on this?" before continuing is going to be
quite powerful.

Thanks!

------
buschkowitz
Thank you for making this! I was using StayFocusd until now. The look and feel
of Intention feels so much fresher and easier to use. Also, having a lot more
flexibility for blocking is a great feature. And of course privacy. Much
appreciated.

------
c0delift
This is really awesome. I really like how it has you, the user make the final
call. I'm hoping long term use of this will make start to catch myself before
I even type the url in. Thanks for making this extension!

------
glennvtx
If i could request one thing, it would be the ability to block a site during
the scheduled time outright, and / or add a challenge of typing some awful
lorem ipsum or something to unlock it for a short time.

------
NoiseAgent
I can't seem to get it working in Firefox. I can click the icon in the top
right but it just says I'm on a distracting site it does not launch the popup.
Any configuration needed in Firefox?

~~~
dkthehuman
Hm, this is a bit strange. It should work fine on Firefox, and a lot of other
people on this thread seem to have no issues.

Can you share what OS you're on and other extensions you have installed?

Feel free to reply via email — my address is dk@getintention.com.

~~~
wussboy
I think I got it sorted. I tried it on 6 different
computers/laptops/VMs/Ubuntu/Windows and it never worked. Then I tried Chrome
and after I clicked install I was presented with a picture of (I assume) you
and a "Continue" button. I had never bothered to click on that before, always
going straight to the extension button in the top right corner. However, if
you don't press "Continue" it doesn't request the permission it needs to work.

I don't know if this is possible, but it might make sense to check that tab
permission again (for example, when the user tries to block a site).

Hopefully that makes sense. Let me know if you need further clarification.

~~~
dkthehuman
Ah, gotcha. If I'm understanding correctly, you skipped the onboarding which
is where permissions are granted so it never worked.

Thanks for finding this! Will add a check like you suggested.

------
ollo
I've been using something similar but at the router level using DNS, so that
it works on all devices and it is not easily circumvented. Reclaiming that
wasted time is pretty nice.

------
batesy
This looks great. I just signed up for Freedom to solve this problem because
it works across devices. I'll test your extension as well to see if it does
the job as effectively.

------
soledades
Too early to say for sure, but this seems to strike the sweet spot as far as
nudging me towards my 'intention' without being so onerous that I simply
disable it.

Thanks a bunch!

------
BoysenberryPi
I will definitely give this a try. Also found the shout out to Peaceful
Cuisine on your homepage amusing given that I have lost hours of time watching
that channel.

------
mishftw
I found this really useful. Oddly enough I have been using Habit Labs and it's
more feature rich but I like this interface - it's clean and in my face.

------
hooda
There are 478 upvotes to this post and yet after 1 day, there are only 535
users of this extension after 1 day (16:40EST on Apr-22).

~~~
dkthehuman
The Chrome Web Store has a delay of about 1 day. I posted the latest stats on
my journal entry today: [https://www.notion.so/dkthehuman/Day-108-HN-
Aftermath-d9e824...](https://www.notion.so/dkthehuman/Day-108-HN-
Aftermath-d9e8241640cf445e95c0d2dd8ffcb5c2)

------
zeouter
Yay Firefox version! Will definitely give this a go.

------
kristofferR
I hope you can get browser syncing implemented soon, without it I don't really
have control of how (un)productive I've been.

------
tiborsaas
Consider a setting to remove the icon from the toolbar. It's too easy to right
click an uninstall it.

------
pasha_golub
Found a hack. Move focus to another window. Then timer stopped, but you can
still use mouse wheel ;-)

------
stedman
this extension has helped me save a ton of time on distracting websites --
particularly Hacker News

I also love DK's other extention, hidefeed.com, which I use for sites like
LinkedIn where i need to go to do work, but don't want to get sucked into the
newsfeed.

------
grompotr0n
Just installed it to try it out. Really liked your setup process: clean,
informative and fast.

------
hillgam
Awesome! I loved! It is exactly what I was looking for in this quarantine
period!

------
29athrowaway
Stayfocusd does this as well.

~~~
j88439h84
It only has daily limits, not session limits, right?

~~~
29athrowaway
I think so.

------
yaooo
huh this seems very similar to
[https://browsewithintent.com/](https://browsewithintent.com/) which has been
around for a while?

------
bwb
Love this!! Been using it for a few days now :)

------
wken
Thank you. Great user experience. Very well done.

------
arikrak
Looks nice! How does it compare to LeechBlock?

------
LUFT
But mindless browsing is how I found this post

------
Maketsuki
Tried it and really liked it! Thank you!

------
arkanciscan
This but an Android launcher

~~~
Neff
There are some nice "minimal" launchers out there that restrict you to
essentially a phone, camera, and messaging app. It adds a hurdle to accessing
the apps that are easy to waste time in.

While now 100% the same as this, I've found introducing some extra friction
can go a long way in curbing unwanted behaviors

~~~
arkanciscan
I'm looking for something that asks me what I want to do before letting me
open any app on the phone. Then it could periodically ask if I have
accomplished my goal. "You have been "reading hacker news" for 30 minutes, are
you still "reading hacker news"? [No] [Yes- turns off phone]"

------
greenie_beans
this is the exact opposite, but did anybody here ever use stumbleupon?

------
zackproser
Loving this. Great work!

------
anthk
Just switch to Gopher :)

------
thomashobohm
Love the interface!

------
alirezainjast
actually this is what i need. thank you

